# Flir Scion at $1000 for first night vision device?



## tynarium (12 mo ago)

I'm looking at the Flir Scion currently on sale for $1000 to get into night hunting.

Am I correct in thinking this is a good deal?

Will I be able to spot the animal, stalk in to about 100yds, pop a flashlight, identify and shoot? Or is this plan way off of being realistic?



https://www.adorama.com/flrtm236.html?gclid=Cj0KCQiAubmPBhCyARIsAJWNpiNtYqP3nU4N02n_tc9t12mRpbIP77YJmzy1CtaP9Q5R_yZhZfMF3ykaAt2bEALw_wcB&gclid=Cj0KCQiAubmPBhCyARIsAJWNpiNtYqP3nU4N02n_tc9t12mRpbIP77YJmzy1CtaP9Q5R_yZhZfMF3ykaAt2bEALw_wcB&utm_source=adl-gbase-p


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

A monocular?


----------



## tynarium (12 mo ago)

Glenwhey said:


> A monocular?


Yes. I thought they were ideal for scanning/scouting over a firearm mounted one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Do you have a firearm mounted one ? 
if so why not just use it ? If not I’d wait and buy a gun mounted unit.I’m not very versed on thermals, if Glenwhey doesn’t have any info on them message Fr3d Bear. He has a good knowledge of them.


----------



## Glenwhey (Jun 3, 2021)

I've found monoculars difficult to use afield. Lots of products out there. If you want to compare devices, go to my site at www.thinkingafield.org and enter "night vision" in the search bar. YouTube may be helpful, as well.


----------

